

Show HN: My first game, lite version, working on full version - Pipsqueake
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pipsqueake.cupi2015

======
OMGBrewmaster
Installed on Google Nexus 10. Tapping the "PLAY" button on the title screen
results in the Unity splash screen flashing briefly, then the title screen
reappearing.

I like the cloud that floats around on the title screen and the music isn't
too bad, but the game doesn't actually play on my device.

~~~
Pipsqueake
Alright, I'll try to see if the Analytics picked anything up. I don't have a
Nexus 10 to test on personally, but I'll see if it happens on another tablet I
have access to :)

Thank you for letting me know!

~~~
Pipsqueake
I suppose you tried more than once, if so was the error the same?

~~~
OMGBrewmaster
Works alright on Samsung Galaxy Tab and a THL phone.

Tried a few times, with a similar error. I've never worked with Unity, so I
don't know how to debug a problem inside Unity native code. I can't post all
of the logcat data here, but this seems to be the most relevant:

01-20 10:20:49.570: I/WindowState(411): WIN DEATH: Window{1f4c259b u0
com.pipsqueake.cupi2015/com.unity3d.player.UnityPlayerProxyActivity} 01-20
10:20:49.582: I/WindowState(411): WIN DEATH: Window{2d726002 u0
com.pipsqueake.cupi2015/com.unity3d.player.UnityPlayerNativeActivity} 01-20
10:20:49.583: W/WindowManager(411): Force-removing child win Window{2eedb347
u0 SurfaceView} from container Window{2d726002 u0
com.pipsqueake.cupi2015/com.unity3d.player.UnityPlayerNativeActivity} 01-20
10:20:49.603: W/WindowManager(411): Failed looking up window 01-20
10:20:49.603: W/WindowManager(411): java.lang.IllegalArgumentException:
Requested window android.os.BinderProxy@367fad13 does not exist 01-20
10:20:49.603: W/WindowManager(411): at
com.android.server.wm.WindowManagerService.windowForClientLocked(WindowManagerService.java:8412)
01-20 10:20:49.603: W/WindowManager(411): at
com.android.server.wm.WindowManagerService.windowForClientLocked(WindowManagerService.java:8403)
01-20 10:20:49.603: W/WindowManager(411): at
com.android.server.wm.WindowState$DeathRecipient.binderDied(WindowState.java:1113)
01-20 10:20:49.603: W/WindowManager(411): at
android.os.BinderProxy.sendDeathNotice(Binder.java:551) 01-20 10:20:49.603:
I/WindowState(411): WIN DEATH: null 01-20 10:20:49.752: I/Zygote(131): Process
3008 exited due to signal (11) 01-20 10:20:49.802: I/ActivityManager(411):
Process com.pipsqueake.cupi2015 (pid 3008) has died

------
Pipsqueake
Looking for feedback on the gameplay/style of the game, please.

Also any suggestions for making a 'Full version' more worth it to the end-
user...

'Story' tweaks or suggestions too :)

Thank you in advance, Pipsqueake

Tools: Unity3D, Flash - More comfortable for me, especially cartoony graphics

------
NKCSS
The white text borders and the textures of the hearts them selves are very
aliassed; have you tried using a higher resolution texture (all based on the
screenshots in the play store, at work atm).

------
fraserk
Couldn't get it to run on my Nexus 6. Whenever I press play it goes right back
to the title screen.

------
dvh
Put some gameplay video somewhere.

~~~
Pipsqueake
I'll see about recording some gameplay tonight and uploading it to the Play
Store :)

------
hias
So it's a Candy Crush clone?

~~~
Kiro
What's wrong with that? Candy Crush is a very fun game even if you don't spend
a dime.

